# Indexing Plates Complete Kit



## Doug Gray (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey Guys 

Exciting times in my shop. I now have available a complete kit for the Indexing plates.

This is a a complete four piece kit . You get 

four cnc laser cut indexing plates 3/8" thick
set screws
printed build notes and typical examples of use.
The plates are provided as they come off the laser table , its up to you to debur and cleanup. Also you will have to drill and tap for the 10-24 set screws.

The hexagonal and octagonal plates are for 1" and 2" stock. These plates allow you to place 2,3,4,6, or 8 features around a part. They are used to register the part in 45 or 60 degree increments.

Here is a video discussing indexing in general 




Here is a video about the complete kit that is now available. 




Just $26.84US plus hobby machinist visitors receive an additional 15% off when they enter the word hobby at check out









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## aliva (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice,  also known as a Rose Index


----------

